# Good protein bar?



## Diesel (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone know of a decent tasting, affordable protien bar? ive tried u turn and detour, and all i have to say is ... i was disapointed lets put ti that way, also ive tried snickers there good but man at 2 bucks a bar, fuck that. so if ya got anysuggestions please help me out,


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 14, 2005)

i'd go with the cheapest you can find


----------



## Diesel (Feb 14, 2005)

i knwo thats what im tryin to find, i know that its better to have whole foods, but i dont have time to bust out a packed meal in the middle of spanish classlol so thats the only rreson ima get the bars


----------



## tee (Feb 14, 2005)

If you think Detour tastes shitty, try Powerbar. Its like saw dust and honey! I do think Detour tastes the best and Labrada bars arent too bad either.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 14, 2005)

i meant U turn , i jus mixed them up


----------



## merllin_2000 (Mar 30, 2005)

I peronally like the chef jay's bar's Tri-o-plex bar's, but i have recently read an article that states that they only carry half of there claimed protein and more sugar. Of course i found that article by mistake and i am not sure if it was true or not, so until i finish out my 2 boxes then i will believe that they have what is stated. lol


----------



## KILLA (Mar 30, 2005)

Pure Protien Peanut Butter & Chocolate are the best I have found so far. Snickers are good, but way too tough to chew.


----------



## mojo (Mar 30, 2005)

Try the Lean Body Gold bar.


----------

